# synthetic



## Grizz660 (Mar 14, 2009)

Anybody running Synthetic oil in the grizz. If so have you had any problems.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lots of people run synthetics in their machines without any problems. Some however find they start using/burning or leaking when they didn't with conventionals. I am one of those with everything I own. Tryed..but went back to conventional oils. My brother however, runs Royal Purple in his Grizz. No problems. Loves it.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I run the Yamalube only, and I thnk it is synthetic...


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

primetime1267 said:


> I run the Yamalube only, and I thnk it is synthetic...


Yamalube makes both conv. ans syn. oils. FWIW.

Personally I think the viscosity of the oil is more important. I tried a 20-50 at oil change and didn't like it. My wet clutch had no where near the hookup as it did with the 10-40. It was a very noticable dif. Run a good oil & keep it changed. That's the main thing.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

agreed


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

My buddy is running Amsoil *Motorcycle Oil* is his 09 grizz he likes it so far. Iv heard that the wet clutch may slip if you use some synthetic oil's. But I do know you can run a limited slip additive if needed. However if you use synthetic oil in a bike with a wet clutch you need to use a synthetic *Motorcycle Oil*. They are designed to work with a wet clutch and have a limited slip additive of some degree in them all ready. Regular synthetic oil does not have the stuff in it you need!!!

​


----------

